# Slang from the 1920's ...



## ZipperZap (Sep 24, 2006)

So, I found this website, see? It's the cat's pajamas, baby! Now before you start razzing me and saying I'm all wet give it a look. I warn ya now! This site ain't for Mrs. Grundy. So sit down, relax those gams of yours, doll, and have a look see. I promise you'll find nothing to beef about.

http://local.aaca.org/bntc/slang/slang.htm

Amazing how many of those we still use, isn't it?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ZZ, it is amazing how much of the slang from the 20's is still being utilized today.


----------



## maccam (Jun 28, 2006)

Slang from the 20's..... 'Sweet' (yes I know)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I still use many of those expressions, picked up from my parents who were born in that era, so they must have picked it up from my grandparents.


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

What fun... Appreciate your post... Absolutely!


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm going to start using some of those.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

As per the above posts, it is remarkable how many of those have been passed down in my family to the present day.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I picked up a newspaper from 1906 which referred to a "think tank."


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Macfury said:


> I picked up a newspaper from 1906 ...


I would give your delivery person no tip this year.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Consarnit! I was hoping I was going to figure out what "eighty-six" meant.  Anyway, I don't know how accurate the information is when I see:
• Beat it - _scam_ or get lost
• Dead soldier - an empty _bear_ bottle
More, too many to mention...


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Bjornbro said:


> Consarnit! I was hoping I was going to figure out what "eighty-six" meant.  Anyway, I don't know how accurate the information is when I see:
> • Beat it - _scam_ or get lost
> • Dead soldier - an empty _bear_ bottle
> More, too many to mention...


At a dinner party a couple months back, "eighty-six" came up. It means you're out of something. It's unknown where the saying came from, though.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Trose said:


> It means you're out of something.


The context of which I've heard the term "eighty-six" was used to say "get rid of" as in, "the wives are coming, eighty-six the booze and cards!" I'd still like to know where that term originated.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Eighty-six
http://www.randomhouse.com/wotd/index.pperl?date=19961101

This is interesting but not helpful.


----------

